# Beat like a Clown



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

So I haven't even been home a little over a week, and I get a text from @greasemonger asking if I would be in town this week...at first I was excited thinking it would lead to an impromptu herf....

Of course not, next thing I know all my henchman are quitting and walking away...










^ pretty much what happened to me today when the mail arrived

I think poor Steve is still angry about me pushing him into his EZ addiction to be honest. But he managed to hit me with one of everything I have missed since my move and budget readjustment.

Thank you sir you are far too "kind". And really I would consider some therapy for your aggression and anger issues....










All said sir I am once again humbled by the generosity of this place...and seriously considering another address change now.










Well played my friend well played

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! Fantastic hit, @greasemonger.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Great hit Steve! With enemies like you, who needs friends!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You deserve a good beating.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Clowns do like to beat people... Good Work!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great hit! Seems like this crowd isn’t really afraid of all these threats from a guy with funny makeup lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

You will be a bonafide EZ expert after smoking through that repertoire! 

Amazing


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Great hit! Seems like this crowd isn't really afraid of all these threats from a guy with funny makeup lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah @*JtAv8tor* you created a monster tossing out EZs at Wise Ash. Too bad @*mrolland5500* is AWOL (I'm invading his sector all next week). He and @*Hickorynut* felt that wrath as well, along with random unsuspecting lounge people too. Speaking of which, I think there's a 5er on my porch now. Hmmm not doing anything at work, Matt Booth is going to be at the local lounge 5-8 tonight, time for me to blow this joint...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice work @greasemonger


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow Nice selection of EZ and a little Underground Action as well! I’ve smoked 6 of those and enjoyed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Perhaps ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssh. What ever. You deserved it. Now enjoy them.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Pssh. What ever. You deserved it. Now enjoy them.


Oh trust me I will enjoy the hell out of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome beat down!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Now that is one tasty looking bomb!! Jt needed a new mailbox anyway. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

So when are you going to by a new mailbox


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well prepared bombing run on a deserving fella!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice EZ bomb @greasemonger. Seems like everyone is going bonkers over the EZ smokes.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I think @greasemonger might be Mr Zion himself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@*greasemonger *great hit
*@*JtAv8tor I am sure you will enjoy the smack down while plotting your revenge.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> I think @*greasemonger* might be Mr Zion himself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont have the patience to grow a beard like theirs.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I have patience


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

DAAAAANNNNG!!! You got Ezlapped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a great beat down right there !


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

That's one of the sexiest things I've ever seen ...... Lol 

Got dEZstroyed! 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> That's one of the sexiest things I've ever seen ...... Lol
> 
> Got dEZstroyed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I may steal your pun for future use sir


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> I may steal your pun for future use sir


You have my blessing.... May it bring happiness to you and your people for generations to come as it has done so for me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

